# HERES ONE FOR ZOLLICKOFFER



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you sin sears'sly, for the udder post" ONE FOR GLASSMAN" and the link to the movie zeitgeist and for exposin all dem lies that we have been fed by the meedia,hour own parents,hour own teechers,hour own histerrectomy books,hour own hermitages,everyone and everything in our lifes.Why widout people like you exposing dees truths theres no tellin how long we'da gone on perpertuating all of these contolled predetermined his and hers-storical eeeeeeevents threw the milleniaiaiaiaiummms.I am so sure after GLASSMAN reads your nice post to him he and his lovely wife the angelofpeace will become immeediately converts to your ways of thinkin, the school of Alex Jones institute for advanced studies and the real truths behind evrything you thought was true and aint and its all a packa lies .The obvious capitolization of the title ONE FOR GLASSMAN is making fun of GLASSMANS typing skills and his deepest and bestest convictions to HESUS and his GOD,which have already been discussed here in these parts long before you became a member here at anneteek-bottles.net.GLASSMAN a.k.a. Jamie the long haired hippy dippy weatherman from Gerogya is one of the bestus buds on the board.So dont go makin fun of him Here is one for you ,Markie and your types who believes the Alex Jones conspiracee crapola.I hope this helps with your surch for the trooth.I must say!!!! You is quite the guy for attacking GLASSMAN he is an easy target aint he!!!!!
http://www.conspiracyscience.com/articles/zeitgeist/part-one/


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

i find this uncalled for and offensive, and would like it removed...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlenutboy
> 
> i find this uncalled for and offensive, and would like it removed...


 

 people just don't have anything better to do. If you want to cause trouble go somewhere else. wow did i just say that?[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

where's woody when you need him...[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

i notice neither one of you have a supporters badge... yet jamie does... i would think you should contribute more before you become insulting...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't keep up with all this weirdness.  I feel like I'm trying to understand a different language.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> I can't keep up with all this weirdness.  I feel like I'm trying to understand a different language.


 
 i agree, i wanna see it all end... i remember a time when we all got along great on here, and the only one allowed to be an arse was lobey, but that was ok because he dont know no  better[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> I know that temper of yourn! Remember that little spat you had with me about your tumbler? Came with photo's and everything! That's son, was a good time!


 
 yeah i member that quite well, i didnt like you for quite a while after that[] but indeed good times it was![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlenutboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thats right! even kind ole rick got the ax but Lobe?? he got 9 lives []   But I did my time,I am a reformed typing offender [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

This weirdness flares up every few months.. I call it "ABN-PMS" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This weirdness flares up every few months.. I call it "ABN-PMS"Â []


 

 Every few months? try every few minutes  hahahah


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> But I did my time,I am a reformed typing offender


 
 how long did you have to serve? i remember you getting banned


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlenutboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 3 months hard labor bread,water,and tv watching.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> 3 months hard labor bread,water,and tv watching.


 
 i dont know how you ever survived... i took almost a year voluntary leave... had some things of my own going on... but im back now[]


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 22, 2009)

If memmory serves me correct, he was banned long enough for him & PHILLY MATT to dig 3or 4 pits together.[][]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 22, 2009)

Your  girlfriend dumped ya, huh Spencer?  []  Got everything back in hand [][][]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> Your  girlfriend dumped ya, huh Spencer?


 
 well there's that and some other things... DUI and such im just now getting caught back up and seeing the debt free light[]


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

D.U.I digging under the influence and who is this such person yo speak of?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> D.U.I digging under the influence and who is this such person yo speak of?


 
 while that is clever i was wrongfully arrested for driving under the influence i only blew 0.03 BAC... 

 not sure what person your talking about?


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW! LIKE THEY SAY "DON'T KILL THE MESSENGER". ANY BODY GOT PROBLEMS WITH THE LORD CAN TAKE IT UP WITH HIM NOW OR......LATER.   O YEAH WELCOME TO THE FORUM :MASONREESE! COOL YOUR 1ST POST AND IS ABOUT ME ,MY WIFE AND JESUS!  DO YOU COLLECT BOTTLES?  ANY BODY CAN KNOCK ME BOUT WHO I BELIEVE IN! BEEN DONE FOR YEARS. THIS AIN'T MY FIRST TIME AMONST THE LIONS.[NOT DETROIT] NOT THE 1ST TIME I BEEN KNOCKED ON HERE BOUT WHO I BELIEVE IN! HOPE TO SEE YOU IN HEAVEN![&:] JAMIE


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

In my country the same thing same thing I told the policeman he looked like an old vageena that hung like wizard sleeves and he threw me anda my besta frend into jail
 for two days and no nights.[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

where you from? i only spent saturday night all day sunday and got out monday morning... it cost me $300 to get out and $150 to get my car out of impound...


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

I likea you to Jamie dont be whishin for the heaven justa yet as I havea more bottles to dig down yet.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 22, 2009)

Mason Reese...Half of what you wrote is spelled wrong..HOUR PARENTS?  times parents the parent of an hour? time itself??

 Only when people can get along can you get them to listen.Being Intelligent Helps..Maybe you should have won us over before attacking our large family...your attack is pathetic
 We are spread across the whole country/world ..and we have many different views...

 i dont know what kind of world you want but Your deffinatley not helping the process

 With a name like zollyhatchet..someone probably loves icp..and rapping clowns anyway.NOW THATS SOME BRAINWASHING

 How does someone get someone to like a bunch of obese guys in white face paint?

 To make a long story short...I have Jamie and AngelPeace's Back..Good job making Enemys..your doing just fine


 P.s try being original and not quoting Borat


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

bottlenutboy I likea you " high-5 high-5".you said up toppa of dis box i am wrigting in DUI and such im just now getting caught back up and seeing the debt free light[] you said this right bottlenutboy.anda I understand DUI. I just wanta to no who the such person you speak of is? I never hurd a name like such before? The namea such isa deffinatlee not italian.Does anybody know so they can help bottlenutboy anda myself?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

such isnt a name... its just a word...


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

???


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> someone probably loves icp..


 
 why people like them i will never understand... the guys name isnt really zollyhatchet lobey was poking fun at him[]


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no quarrel with you Just Dig It gypsyman.I likea jamie too.you said this To make a long story short...I have Jamie and AngelPeace's Back.
 Are you there cairopractor as my backa hurts just about all day.I gotta stuck in a hole diggin for bottles and the firetruk had to pull me out.They yanked me out harder then a john holmes movie my back go in three diections.Can you help me?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

> P.s try being original and not quoting Borat


 Great! When I uh, buy my wife, at the start she was uh, cook good, her vazhÃ¯n work well, and she strong on plow. But after three years when she was fifteen, then she become weak, her voice become deep: BORAT BORAT, eh, she receive hair on chest, and vazhÃ¯n hang like sleeve of wizard.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

> yanked me out harder then a john holmes movie


 
 [] couldnt help but laugh


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

Lobeycat if you dont have time to klean your house all you need to do is call the minutemaids kleaning girls services if you pay them extraa 10 bucks they will klean harder. no what i mean nudg nudg


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats me Lobey you post picture from my High school.Did you go there to?That was a picture from when I was thinner I now hava more chins then a chineeeese phone book.I was always a sort of a ladies man backa in the day.


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

> How does someone get someone to like a bunch of obese guys in white face paint?





> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> I dont hava the anser to this question either maybe someone here can help us.
> This is a justa one more exsample of predjewdice in our country.Times are tough when a bunch of obese guys with facepaint are not liked!!How do we stop this Just Dig It. I am with you on this one


----------



## ktbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I have only ever used the green ignore button one time and on one person...Mr MasonReese gets the Green...unbelievable...Ron


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanka you Ron for anominating me for the green button award.Has anyone elsa here at the forum get this award to.


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you lobeycat for the kind words.I herd there is a lonyier baffoon named richard on this place have you herd of him


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 22, 2009)

I refuse to get into a debate or arguement about anything on this site. There are some really great and truly wonderful people on here. We are a family with all the ups and downs and differences that go along with being a family. I was always the "lone freak" in my real family. Got cousins that don't speak to me now because of the differences and I swore that never again would I lose my temper and say things I wish I could take back. To the startter of this thread I say-----I wish you peace and love and, if you're doing this for a joke, I hope you are having fun. I guess we all need to break up the boredom in our lives sometimes. God Bless you.
 Peace


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 22, 2009)

I been seeing that Mason feller lurking around for a while and wonder why he had nothing to say.

 Now I know why.

 Here's a lesson for ya masonreese  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOJrmTF3TCs&feature=related


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

thank you osiaboyce for the link that is one of my favorite abott and costello movies.
 i likea this one better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOXdpO36Ojw


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> you'll be gone soon, and the sooner the better. It wouldn't be so bad if you were just a little funny. your just a sad lonely baffoon. It's got to be PhillyMatt, no one else is this stupid


 

 Wow Lobe its a scary thought but  maybe just maybe there is another one out  there[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  masonreese
> 
> I have no quarrel with you Just Dig It gypsyman.I likea jamie too.you said this To make a long story short...I have Jamie and AngelPeace's Back.
> Are youÂ there cairopractor as my backa hurts just about all day.I gotta stuck in a hole diggin for bottles and the firetruk had to pull me out.They yanked me out harder then a john holmes movie my back go in three diections.Can you help me?


 

 ohhh!!! yeah I smell a Matt!
 Trap this thing.


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

Rick I help you find him. whatsa matt smell like a buckett of sheeeeit
 old gym jock you tell me and i will smell wit cha and we catch him!!!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Mason, learn these words I think you're gonna be singing this tune shortly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bRjbWV7T-s


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

Good one Mr O...[]

 This is my pick for the send away song. 
 Don't let the beginning full ya watch it to the end. [8D]

 la la do la da la da do la la



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0A2kHsiXXg


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

See ya later, Alligator!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaCh_kguyVA


----------



## masonreese (Aug 22, 2009)

I come here to deffend GLASSMAN and dis is the tanks I get.Who make all of you  king of the castle kings of the castle.Mr.Rogers here at the forum will help me Everybody sing along its a beautiful day in the neighborhood, its a beatutiful day in the neighborhood ,could you be mine wont you be mine wont you be my neighbor,please wont you be my neighbor.That is such a nice song the tears well up in my eyes.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 22, 2009)

Good one Osia.  I think this douche would be embarassed if say, at a family gathering, everyone could read what he wrote.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

WHO EVER YOU ARE . THANK YOU FOR DEFENDING ME.FROM WHO OR WHAT I AIN'T GOT A CLUE. SAYS IN THE BIBLE BE AT PEACE WITH ALL MEN "IF POSSIBLE". GOOD DAMN LUCK WITH THAT ONE! "IF POSSIBLE" ARE THE KEY WORDS.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey G man I'll be your neighbor meow meow,no problem meow meow[]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 22, 2009)

> he tanks I get.Who make all of youÂ  king of the castle kings of the castle.Mr.Rogers here at the forum will help me Everybody sing along its a beautiful day in the neighborhood, its a beatutiful day in the neighborhood ,could you be mine wont you be mi


 

 RITALIN


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

DANG THIS HAS BEEN A LONG STRANGE THREAD! [:-] SURE AIN'T THE FIRST I EVER SEEN ON HERE THOUGH! YALL KNOW THIS MAN![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hey G man I'll be your neighbor meow meow,no problem meow meow[]


 [][][][] RICK: DO HE HAVE LIPSTICK ON? HA ![][] JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah but he was a good fellow[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

YEAH YOU RIGHT!![&:] JAMIE


----------

